# устоять with or without против



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> Арнольд Цвейг – еле *устоял против *коммунистического гнева, подписи не снял, но оговорился, что эта расправа – есть «древнерусский метод».


I can find examples of устоять followed by the accusative. Can this verb be used both with and without против?


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> I can find examples of устоять followed by the accusative.


 Please provide one.

"Устоять против/от/перед" is what's normally used:
_устоять против врага_​_устоять против/от искушения_​_устоять перед соблазном_​​Also, the verb can be used without any object:
_устоять при землетрясении_ (напр., о доме)​​​_(Edited to add a third preposition - "перед".)_


----------



## pimlicodude

Vovan said:


> Please provide one.
> 
> "Устоять против/от" is what's normally used:
> _устоять против врага_​_устоять против/от искушения_​​Also, the verb can be used without any object:
> _устоять при землетрясении_ (напр., о доме)​


Well, context reverso has:


> Кабель может _устоять ураган_ И не упасть.


but it also has:


> Ей не удалось _устоять_ перед сильнейшим _ураганом_, который накрыл город в 1852 году.


----------



## Kalaus

"Кабель может _устоять ураган_ И не упасть."

That's very poor Russian. "Устоять" is an intransitive verb.


----------



## Vovan

As I see, there are occasional uses like that on the internet: 
_*устоять врага/бой/метель/ураган..._​​"Выстоять" can possibly be used transitively with some of these words ("врага", "бой"), but using a preposition would still be better:
_выстоять против врага, выстоять в бою, выстоять в метель/ураган_​


----------



## Budspok

"КАбель мОжет  вЫдержать урагАн" will be more appropriate.


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> "Выстоять" can possibly be used transitively with some of these words ("врага", "бой"),


I'm not sure. At least dictionaries do not provide such usage. It can be used transitively only like выстоять смену, три часа в очереди (how long) or выстоять рубль (stand as long as to get a ruble).
Maybe even выстоять бой is possible, presuming бой as a measure of time, but not выстоять врага.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Maybe even выстоять бой is possible, presuming бой as a measure of time, but not выстоять врага.


I agree with you that "выстоять врага" doesn't look like a normal usage.

Those two usages were inspired by purely theoretical (abstract) speculations _(выстоять вражеское нашествие -> выстоять вражескую агрессию -> ...)_ that went too far by ignoring the concept of a period of time, which, indeed, is intrinsic to the verb "выстоять" _(... -> *выстоять врага)_.


----------



## Rosett

Вариант «устоять соблазна» встречается не только в религиозном контексте, но звучит возвышенно.


----------



## Maroseika

Это звучит просто неграмотно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это звучит просто неграмотно.


Некоторые религиозные выражения звучат неграмотно по правилам современного языка, так как не изменялись многие столетия. Приходится принимать их такими, какие они есть.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Некоторые религиозные выражения звучат неграмотно по правилам современного языка, так как не изменялись многие столетия. Приходится принимать их такими, какие они есть.


Не могли бы вы привести примеры таких религиозных текстов?


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> I can find examples of устоять followed by the accusative. Can this verb be used both with and without против?


They are followed by Genitive:

«Им льнут губами и душой, 
Смакуя щедрость чуда вкуса 
И мастерства: родства с тобой, 
Покуда устоял искуса.»
(Дмитрий Ильин. Вино поэзии. XLVI.27)
Поэзия .ру - Все работы - Дмитрий Ильин


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> They are followed by Genitive:


Не совсем понял, это пример архаичного религиозного текста?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Не совсем понял, это пример архаичного религиозного текста?


Это пример возвышенного стиля.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Это пример возвышенного стиля.


На мой взгляд, это пример неудачной стилизации, погрешающей против грамматики (причем больше одного раза в одной строфе). И неудачная именно потому, что неправильность предлагается воспринимать как возвышенную архаичность (ведь если архаичные тексты современному читателю могут казаться неправильными, то почему бы это не работало наоборот?).

Но вы упомянули религиозные выражения, которые звучат неграмотно по правилам современного языка, так как не изменялись многие столетия, из чего следует, что когда-то конструкция "устоять + Gen." правилам соответствовала. Было бы интересно увидеть примеры из старых источников, так как самостоятельно отыскать их мне не удалось.


----------



## nizzebro

Не устою искуса я
У бутыля - пусть и простецки
Но с жаром гнАнного зельЯ
По чреву адского змеЯ
<...>

_Mod.: _
_Extra lines deleted._
_Rule 4: Song lyrics and verse may be quoted and translated, up to a maximum of 4 lines._


----------

